# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Bé 4 tuổi bị cô giáo tát sưng mặt

## thichduthu

*Bé 4 tuổi bị cô giáo tát sưng mặt** Sự việc xảy ra tại trường mầm non Trạng Tý (quận Hà Đông – Hà Nội) khiến dư luận hết sức bức xúc.*
>>tin tuc moi
*Dọa lấy kìm vặn răng học sinh?*
Vào ngày 5-9, ngày đầu tiên các cháu tới trường và bắt đầu năm học mới, cháu Nguyễn Khánh An (4 tuổi) con chị Mai Thị Tâm, trú tại Phù Lãm, Hà Đông Hà Nội đã bị cô giáo tát sưng phù, đỏ lằn mặt.

Theo lời của anh Nguyễn Bá Trung, bố của cháu Khánh An thì chiều ngày 5-9, như mọi ngày anh đến trường đón cháu thì thấy các cô giáo nói “hôm nay cháu Khánh An đánh nhau với bạn”. Nhưng anh lại thấy hai bên mặt con mình bị sưng phù, lấm tấm đỏ như bị sốt phát ban. Ở bên má phải của cháu hằn những đầu ngón tay, quần mắt có vệt đọng máu.
>>gia vang the gioi

_Nhắc tới lớp, cháu Nguyễn Khánh An lại tỏ ra rất sợ hãi_
>>tin tuc moi nhat
Về tới nhà, anh nói với vợ: “Mai chuyển trường cho con, không cho nó học ở đây nữa” (trường mầm non Trạng Tý –PV). Ngẩng lên thấy mặt con có những biểu hiện khác thường, chị Tâm liền cùng chồng đưa cháu An quay trở lại trường để hỏi lại các cô giáo đã có chuyện gì xảy ra thì các cô giáo ở đây cho biết vào buổi trưa cùng ngày, cháu An đã cắn bạn nên cô giáo lên tát cháu An.

Chị Tâm kể lại: Vợ chồng tôi ức quá, nhưng cũng không biết làm thế nào vì giáo viên tát cháu đã về, còn cô hiệu trưởng thì không có ở nhà.

Vợ chồng chị Tâm ngay lập tức đưa con ra trụ sở Công an phường để trình báo sự việc. Tại đây, các đồng chí Công an đã yêu cầu đưa cháu đi bệnh viện khám, và một người ở lại viết đơn. Tuy nhiên, do xót con nên cả hai vợ chồng chị đã đưa cháu đi bệnh viện, lên tới nơi thì hết giờ hành chính và hẹn sáng hôm sau đưa cháu đến khám nên anh chị lại phải đưa cháu về nhà.
>>bong da anh 2011
Về nhà, chị Tâm đã hỏi cháu An thì cháu kể rõ như in rằng, cô giáo tóm hai tay con thẳng ra rồi tát liên tiếp vào mặt. Sau đó, cô còn dọa lấy kìm nhổ răng cháu An, đồng thời cô giáo này còn cho bạn tên Minh (cháu bị cháu Khánh An cắn) cắn lại.

Chị Tâm bức xúc: “Tôi không thể hiểu nổi, vì sao một giáo viên mầm non lại có cách hành xử với cháu nhỏ như vậy được. Có thể một vài ngày rồi vết thương của cháu sẽ lành, nhưng hình ảnh cô giáo tát vào mặt cháu như thế đã ăn sâu vào trí óc của cháu. Nó sẽ ám ảnh cháu suốt đời, đó mới là điều đáng lo ngại nhất.”
>>tin tuc trong ngay

_Hình ảnh cháu Khánh An được gia đình đưa đi chụp ảnh ngay trong tối ngày 5-9_
>>thoi trang cuoi 2011
Ngay trong tối 5-9, cô hiệu trưởng trường mầm non Trạng Tý và cô giáo đã tát cháu An tới nhà chị Tâm, anh Trung để xin lỗi và xin nhận mọi chi phí khám chữa bệnh đồng thời sẽ có những hình thức kỉ luật thích đáng đối với cô Sinh.

*Cháu không đến lớp đâu!*

Sáng hôm sau, ngày 6-9, chị Tâm đã đưa cháu An đi khám tại Bệnh viện Đa khoa Hà Đông. Tại đây, các bác sĩ đã kết luận, cháu Nguyễn Khánh An bị “vết thương bầm tím lằn hai má, tụ máu niêm mạc môi trên”.

Trưa ngày 6-9, PV có mặt tại nhà anh Trung, sau một ngày khi cháu An bị cô giáo tát, quan sát bằng mắt thường rất dễ nhận thấy những vết lằn đỏ trên má cháu Khánh An, má phải của cháu vẫn còn xưng, quầng mắt phải còn vết đỏ ửng. Khi PV hỏi cháu Nguyễn Khánh An việc cô giáo đánh như thế nào, cháu An rất hồn nhiên thuật lại rất thuần thuộc. Cháu An đưa hai tay ra rồi tát lên hai bên má và mặt…

_Cháu Nguyễn Khánh An đưa tay lên tát vào mặt thuật lại việc bị cô giáo đánh với PV_
>>tin tuc moi nhat
Anh Trung cho biết, gia đình đã phải cho cháu nghỉ học ở nhà để chăm sóc cháu. Khi PV hỏi cháu Nguyễn Khánh An: "An có lên lớp với các bạn không?" thì cháu An ôm mặt với vẻ đầy sợ hãi trả lời: "Không. Không lên lớp đâu".

Phóng viên đã tìm đến trường mầm non tư thục Trạng Tý để liên hệ làm việc. Tuy nhiên, PV đã không thể gặp được bà Trần Thị Nhung – Hiệu trưởng nhà trường bởi lý do bà Nhung “bận đi học”.

Trao đổi qua điện thoại, bà Nhung nói: “Sự việc thực chất có gì đâu. Điều quan trọng là bây giờ cháu đã đến lớp trở lại và chúng tôi làm việc dựa trên tình cảm giữa cô và trò là điều quan trọng nhất.(?)…”

Khi PV hỏi về giáo viên tên Sinh, người đã tát cháu Nguyễn Khánh An thì bà chỉ cho biết: “Chúng tôi đã cho cô ta nghỉ việc rồi. Đó là giáo viên dạy tiếng anh cho các cháu.”

“Theo bà Nhung, do cô Sinh còn trẻ và thiếu kinh nghiệm nên đã có hành vi không đúng mực.”

----------

